# Can't make the raft up, so.......



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Gonna have a little get together at my house. Anyone wants to come, can. Not sure on the details yet. Saturday evening for sure though.....


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Bump for the working peoples...


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

On call again Wade?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

No, gotta housesit and keep track of my kid....


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Lock the house,grab the kid,steal the Bodacious and come on out man! :letsdrink


----------



## TkTom (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh so your keeping track of me now!!! Whats up with that?

Working on finding a doggie sitter, then I will be home Honey!!!


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

what's the plan Wade!:letsdrink


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Starting right now. Peeling taters. Drinking starting now too.....


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Forgot...changed it to tonite....


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Enjoy brother, cheers.:letsdrink You have inspired me, time to mix up a cocktail


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Smellin' good round here too....


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

damn last minute no warning mod drinking fests!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banghead


----------

